# Report: China offers Dirk $1.5M per month



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NBA Finals MVP Dirk Nowitzki of the Dallas Mavericks has been offered $1.5 million per month to play for the Zhejiang Lions of the Chinese Basketball Association, according to the German newspaper Bild.
> 
> The Monday report called the offer the largest monthly sum offered to an NBA player since the lockout went into effect.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxsportssouthwest.com/08/09/11/Dirk-not-enticed-by-big-money-in-China/landing_mavericks.html?blockID=545238&feedI


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

If that offer is still there after he's done w/ the Euro Championships, I wouldn't be surprised if he takes it. He's said he doesn't want to waste a year of his career, but he won't make a decision that would jeopardize him playing for Germany in the Euros.

Problem w/ China is that I think they are only offering deals w/o clauses that allow players to return to the NBA if the lockout ends. That's what I heard regarding Kobe.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow. Most NBA players would take this deal in a second but you never quite know with Dirk. Like the article states he has been known for turning down money before so it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------

